# Lachsforelle Graved Art



## Bondex (7. September 2007)

Wer mal was anderes mit seinen Forellen anstellen will als sie zu braten oer zu räuchern, dem empfehle ich diese sehr delikate Zubereitung der Filets. Das geht besonders gut mit den größeren Exemplaren. Es schadet nicht aufgetaute Filets zu verarbeiten.


Zutaten für 1Kg Filet (beide Seiten):
Salz, Pfeffer, Zucker, Senfkörner, wer will auch Lorbeeren, Wachholderbeeren und Nelken
1 Orange
Dill, Petersilie, Pfefferminze, Schnittlauch, Zitronenmelisse
1 kleine Zwiebel



Zutaten für 1Kg Filet (beide Seiten):
Salz, schwarzer Pfeffer, Zucker (am besten brauner Rohrzucker) es geht stattdessen auch Honig weil dieser gut konserviert
1 Orange
Dill, Petersilie, Pfefferminze, Schnittlauch, Zitronenmelisse
1 kleine Zwiebel

Werkzeug Hilfsmittel:
Spitzzange, sehr scharfes Filetiermesser, Kochmesser Frischhaltefolie, Küchenkrepp

Zubereitung:
Lachsforelle waschen und Filetieren. Die Haut muß dranbleiben! Anschließend mit der Zange die restlichen Gräten ziehen. Jetzt kann das Filet tiefgefrostt werden oder man verarbeitet es gleich weiter. Vor dem Beitzen wird das Filet nochmals gut gespült und entschleimt und mit Küchenkrepp trockengetupft. Mit dem Kochmesser werden die Kräuter sehr fein gehackt. Man sollte lieber zuviel als zuwenig Kräuter verarbeiten. Die Zwiebel wird ebenfalls in sehr feine Stückchen gehackt und die Orange in dünne Scheiben geschnitten. Je nach Geschmack werden die Filets von beiden Seiten gut gepfeffert, gesalzen gewürzt und gezuckert. Jetzt werden die Kräuter aufgestreut und in das Fleisch der offenen Seite des Filets massiert. Die Zeibel und die Orangenscheiben auflegen und beide Filets mit der Fleischseite aufeinanderlegen. Das Ganze gut mit Frischhaltefolie umwickeln damit kein Saft austreten kann. Jetzt kann man das Paket gerne noch in eine Schale legen und danach für 72 Stunden im Kühlschrank marinieren lassen. Nach jeweils 12 Stunden empfielt es sich das Ganze Paket zu wenden damit sich die entstehenden Säfte gut verteilen können.
Ist der Fisch fertig mariniert nimmt man ihn aus der Folie und entfernt alle Bestandteile vom Fisch. Das geht gut mit einem Messer. Bitten nicht abspühlen! Anschließend kann zur Deko wieder frischer Dill aufgestreut werden. Vor dem Verzehr werden mit einem richtig scharfen Filiermesser feine Scheiben von der Fischhaut seitlich wegeschitten.
Graved-Forelle schmeckt gut zu frischem Weißbrot oder Pellkartoffeln. Dazu könnte man noch folgendes Dressing reichen
Zwiebeln sehr fein hacken

eine feine Zange eignet sich hervorragend zum Zupfenen der Gräten
alle Kräuter sehr fein hacken


Fisch würzen und mit den Kräutern bestreuen
Zwiebeln dazugeben
...Orangenscheiben auflegen

in Folie einrollen
und für 72 Stunden in den Kühlschrank damit




Dressing zum Fisch

Zutaten :
4-6 cl Pflanzenöl, Salz, Pfeffer, 1-2 Essllöffel Honig, 3 Essllöffel mittelscharfer Senf, 1 cl Zitronensaft (frisch gepresst) Dill, Petersilie, Schnittlauch, 1 halbe kleine Zwiebel

Werkzeug Hilfsmittel:
Maßbecher, Mixer

Zubereitung:
Alles in den Mixer geben und gut zerkleinern, im Kühlschrank kalt stellen
Das Dressing paßt auch sehr gut zu Räucherfisch oder zu Bratfisch


----------



## FisherMan66 (19. September 2007)

*AW: Lachsforelle Graved Art*

Hört sich sehr lecker an, Dein Rezept. Besonders interessant finde ich den Einsatz von Minze und Zitronenmelisse.

Wundert mich, dass noch keiner dazu nen Kommentar geschrieben hat.

Mein Rezept ist da ein wenig einfacher strukturiert:

Salz und Zucker zu gleichen Teilen, je nach Größe der Filets 1 bis 3 Beutel Fencheltee und viel Dill (meistens nehme ich den gefrorenen)

Salz, Zucker und Fencheltee (vorher den Beutel aufschneiden) miteinander vermischen und reichlich auf den Filets verteilen. Anschließend reichlich Dill darüber und zusammenklappen.

Habe die Möglichkeit an nem Profi-Gerät Vakuum zu ziehen, dass Einwickeln entfällt also bei mir. Durch das Vakuum geht alles ein wenig schneller, ein 6kg Lachs benötigt so ca. 48 Stunden)

Hört sich aufgrund des Fencheltees ein wenig abschreckend an, schmeckt aber mit einer Senf-Honig-Dill Soße und ganz stark ausgebackenem Brot mit Butter bestrichen, ganz vorzüglich.


----------

